# Brokenman Trailer



## vesubio (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok guys, here is the trailer(final) of   "Brokenman" hope you like it, thanks for sharing 
GH3+voigtlander 25mm f/0.95+Tokina 11-16 mm f2.8
[video=vimeo;101155640]https://vimeo.com/101155640[/video]


----------

